# shrimp (in)activity and liquid carbon



## techfool (16 Nov 2017)

I am dosing easycarbo at the recommended dose. My amanos have shown no obvious signs of distress but do not seem as active. I always used to see them bouncing about and stealing food. Has anyone noticed similar, or the opposite? It could be that the higher plant mass is providing more places to hide.


----------



## subterranean (20 Nov 2017)

I find this too - When I add liquid carbon to spot dose on BBA I see my Amanos a lot less.


----------



## roadmaster (21 Nov 2017)

Amano will crawl out of the tank if they are able to IME
Can crawl up heater cables,air lines, intake tubes.
I use liquid carbon supplement with cherry shrimps at a little over suggested dose, and have seen no ill effect's.


----------



## BubblingUnder (21 Nov 2017)

I've used Easycarbo with my 5 large Amano shrimp but noticed no change in their behaviour before/after use. They have always been inconsistant in their behaviour when moving around the tank. What I would say is that they seem to establish a base together somewhere they feel safe (between my internal filter & the tank glass in my case) & move about the tank as they please. So maybe they are just more difficult to see with the higher plant mass in your case ?
They used to come out to eat flake food when I fed my fish they do this less now but I think they are feeding on my Discus poo instead when the light are out as it disappears overnight.


----------



## techfool (21 Nov 2017)

After my original post I have been seeing my Amanos out and about more, particularly after reintroducing floating plants which they like to cling to.  They are still not interested in stealing the fish food.  Maybe I have finally convinced them to eat more algae.
I've not noticed them try to crawl out.


----------

